# March 2020 Photo of the Month



## snowbear (Apr 10, 2020)

Congratulations to @Pomo for "Teen girl portrait, abandoned city."


----------



## Pomo (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks for your voting guys!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 11, 2020)

Congrats Pomo! Cool image!


----------



## Pomo (Apr 11, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Congrats Pomo! Cool image!


Many thanks!


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 11, 2020)

Well done Pomo..........


----------



## Pomo (Apr 11, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Well done Pomo..........


Thank you Jeff!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 11, 2020)

Congratulations Pomo. Excellent work!


----------



## Pomo (Apr 11, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Congratulations Pomo. Excellent work!


Thank you zulu42!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Photo Lady (Apr 23, 2020)

Totally Beautiful


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 23, 2020)

Cool Congrats!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2020)

Congrats, man. I voted for it.


----------



## Pomo (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Pomo (Apr 24, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Congrats, man. I voted for it.


Thank you Derrel!


----------

